# Holiday Boater Party - Albuquerque, NM



## Rojo (May 31, 2012)

Silent auction items worth a look.

*Subject:* *Preview Silent Auction Items - Paddlers' Holiday Party Dec 6 4:30pm*
Greetings Fellow Paddlers, 

This year's New Mexico Paddlers' Holiday Party is going to be a wonderful opportunity to connect, have fun, and share great opportunities in New Mexico. *Below, find details about our exciting silent auction. *

Thank you for pre-registering by Nov-28 to secure the lower price and help us plan the meals and pay the deposit on the venue. Your pre-registration allows us to offer many free or heavily discounted entertainment options. 

*Event: December 6 from 4:30pm to 10pm at Hotel Cascada in Albuquerque, NM*
*To register and make a secure payment online:*
http://www.adobewhitewater.org/payment/


*SILENT AUCTION DETAILS*
*4:30 – End of Dinner* (~6:30pm) – bids will be closed around the end of dinner, when dessert is being served

*What is it?* A number of businesses and individuals have donated items to our auction. Some are products such as paddles or a helmet and others are services such swift water rescue lessons, a lesson in making homebrew beer, or gear rentals for your next big trip. The item available will be displayed on tables with a retail price and a minimum bid on a piece of paper. From opening until the conclusion of dinner, you can write a bid on the paper. At the end of dinner, the item will go to the highest bidder. You will make your payment after dinner and take the item with you. 

*Benefit?* The funds raised will be applied to the holiday party to offset the cost of the facility. This allows us to provide free movies, discounted water park passes, free socializing by a fire pit (or in ballroom pending weather), and discounted meal prices. If more money is raised than is needed for the event, it will be split evenly among the three community-based host organizations and go directly into our local paddling community. 

*What if you would like to make a silent auction donation or help with managing the auction during the event? *Donations to our silent auction would be greatly appreciated! We will recognize all donors at the holiday party and after as well. Please contact Christine Mollo at [email protected] with the item, description, retail price, and suggested minimum bid or let her know if you would be interested in helping oversee the auction at the event (4:15-5:30 displaying the items, answering people’s questions, and then accepting payment after dinner). 

*Sample of Some of the Silent Auction Items *

*Silent Auction Item**Donated By**Retail Value*


*Minimum Starting Bid*​ 
*Predator Lee Helmet*
*Kelly Gossett, New Mexico Kayak Instruction*
*$149*
*$75*
*AT Eddy Fiberglass Paddle (Gently Used)*
*Dave Brauer*
*$335 MSRP*
*$150*
*Peak Pass Discount Ski Lift at Santa Fe and Sandia ($25 off lift tickets any/every day for the entire season as well as other perks for lesson packages etc.) *
*Scott Carpenter*
*$69 *

*1 Interactive Homebrew beer session, with one case of beer (training results) going to the winner. Select your level of involvement from style selection, recipe formulation and ingredients sourcing to brew day and bottling. *Must be 21 years or older to bid and attend session.*
*Scott Carpenter*
*Priceless*
*$50*
*Acqua Bound 4 piece Break Down Paddle*
*Aqua Bound via Marcel Bieg*
*$140*
*$40*
*SJC OLER Free Rental *
*San Juan College via Marcel Bieg*
*$400*
*$100*
*EOCI 1 Day Private or Group WW or Coastal Paddle or SWR Lesson Up to 3 People*
*Marcel Bieg*
*$385*
*$100*


*New Mexico Kayak Instruction, Stiches and Stuff, Jacks Plastics, Performance Video, and other New Mexico businesses have expressed an interest in donating additional items to our silent auction! Check the AWC Facebook or Website for ongoing updates. *

Our three community based sponsoring organizations, the Adobe Whitewater Club of New Mexico, the Greater Albuquerque/ Santa Fe Kayaking Meet-Up, and Kayak New Mexico 501(c)3 look forward to sharing this special evening with you and your family!

The Adobe Whitewater Club of New Mexico
Greater Albuquerque/ Santa Fe Kayaking Meet-Up
Kayak New Mexico 501(c)3


----------

